# BtBaM: "The Parallax: Hypersleep Dialogues"



## habicore_5150 (Feb 21, 2011)

apart from having a really cute teaser, the guys here at BtBaM are gonna release this record on April 12th on (get this) Metal Blade Records

who else is excited about this?


----------



## heilarkyguitar (Feb 21, 2011)

Can't wait for this....pure talent


----------



## Encephalon5 (Feb 21, 2011)

I can't say this because I'm from Raleigh myself but, I was never that big on BTBAM. I like 'em, and respect them immensely, I just can't get into them. I think it's their vocalist.


At least they moved to Metal Blade. That's awesome.


----------



## GeoMantic (Feb 21, 2011)

Encephalon5 said:


> I can't say this because I'm from Raleigh myself but, I was never that big on BTBAM. I like 'em, and respect them immensely, I just can't get into them. I think it's their vocalist.


 
Jackson, how many times do I need to tell you to listen to Colors?

Just do it in one sitting. Seriously, it's what changed my opinion about them.

But yeah, I knew about the record label change. Some friends of mine that have worked with Jamie King clued me in on their jump to Metal Blade.

Good riddance to Victory Records though, they were nothing like anything like the other bands on that label. (That's a good thing.)


----------



## Encephalon5 (Feb 21, 2011)

Josh Geohagan said:


> Jackson, how many times do I need to tell you to listen to Colors?
> 
> Just do it in one sitting. Seriously, it's what changed my opinion about them.



Oh... Hi Josh. I'll do that now.  Go read Lovecraft NOW dammit.


----------



## Jango (Feb 21, 2011)

I need to go change my BTBAM shorts...(no lie, I have a pair of BTBAM gym shorts that i'm wearing right now.)


----------



## Chickenhawk (Feb 21, 2011)

I'm excited. Glad they got away from Victory.


----------



## mithologian (Feb 21, 2011)

The lovely love of the love of my life...will keep the dogs comming.


----------



## TCOH5246 (Feb 21, 2011)

Saw it on the FB, pretty excited about it. 

The jump to Metal Blade sounded weird at first, but should be better than Victory.


----------



## gunshow86de (Feb 21, 2011)

mithologian said:


> The lovely love of the love of my life...will keep the dogs comming.



I was gonna correct you, but then I saw what you did there.


----------



## Steve-Om (Feb 21, 2011)

at last !!!!! do want!!


----------



## pineappleman (Feb 21, 2011)

YES!!!!!!!!!!! Oh and according to the note on their Facebook it's actually an LP. PLEASE DEAR GOD LET THAT NOT BE A TYPO.


----------



## Mwoit (Feb 21, 2011)

I've not listened to them in a while but I've sure have been listening the shit out of Thomas Giles - Pulse recently.

I'm all pumped up for BTBAM!


----------



## Petal (Feb 21, 2011)

Not a huge fan of Btbam, but ive slowly been changing my mind on them. im actually sort of pumped for this album.


----------



## beneharris (Feb 21, 2011)

lol that video is so funny. i have never seen a dog do that to music


----------



## The McThief (Feb 21, 2011)

I'm soooooo freaking excited for this.

I hope it's as good as Colors, and maybe a bit better than The Great Misdirect, but we'll see.


----------



## handmetheaxe (Feb 22, 2011)

Love BTBAM! can't wait for this! Hope this label change means bigger and better things for them.


----------



## GATA4 (Feb 22, 2011)

fuck. yes.


----------



## cwhitey2 (Feb 22, 2011)

fuck yeah!!!


----------



## OrsusMetal (Feb 22, 2011)

Best promo ever!


----------



## jordanky (Feb 22, 2011)

This has made my week. First, I found out that The Fresh Prince Of Bel Air Season Six is being released on DVD April 11th... Now I find out that this is coming out the very next day. April is going to rule.


----------



## DBlydenburgh (Feb 22, 2011)

I really hope it's better than The Great Misdirect, I was dissapointed by that album to be honest. I want this one to be awesome, but im not getting my hopes up.


----------



## MikeH (Feb 22, 2011)

I figured they'd be switching to Metal Blade, seeing as they signed Tommy's solo project. I have yet to hear an album from them that I dislike. And I've purchased every album. Including the self-titled.


----------



## Nyx Erebos (Feb 22, 2011)

Metal dog ftw.


----------



## MetalJordan (Feb 22, 2011)

I'm definitely stoked. I have loved all of BtBAM's albums with the exception of The Great Misdirect. For some reason I just couldn't get into that one.


----------



## JeffFromMtl (Feb 22, 2011)

Can't wait, I've loved everything they've released so far.


----------



## mountainjam (Feb 23, 2011)

Without even hearing it yet, it gets my vote for album of the year. Waggoneer is the Einstein of music composition.


----------



## pineappleman (Feb 23, 2011)

OH FFFUUUUUUUUCCCCKKK YES BTBAM TOUR DATES (with Job For A Cowboy, The Ocean, and Cephalic Carnage)

MetalSucks » Blog Archive » PRESENTING &#8220;THE HYPERSLEEP DIALOGUES TREK,&#8221; FEATURING BETWEEN THE BURIED AND ME, THE OCEAN, JOB FOR A COWBOY AND CEPHALIC CARNAGE

15-Apr	Farmingdale, NY	The Crazy Donkey
16-Apr	New England Metal & Hardcore Fest	The Palladium
17-Apr	Lancaster, PA	Chameleon Club
18-Apr	Pittsburgh, PA	Altar Bar
19-Apr	Williamsville, NY	Club Infinity
20-Apr	Montreal, QC	Le National
21-Apr	Toronto, ONT	Opera House
22-Apr	Toledo, OH	Headliners
23-Apr	Pontiac, MI	The Crofoot Ballroom
25-Apr	Milwaukee, WI	Eagles Ballroom
26-Apr	Lawrence, KS	Granada
27-Apr	Denver, CO	Summit Music Hall
29-Apr	Vancouver, BC	Rickshaw Theatre
30-Apr	Seattle, WA	El Corazon
1-May	Portland, OR	Hawthorne Theatre
3-May	Sacramento, CA	Ace of Spades
4-May	San Francisco, CA	Slim&#8217;s
5-May	Pomona, CA	Glasshouse Music Hall
6-May	San Diego, CA	Soma
7-May	Mesa, AZ	Nile Theatre
9-May	Dallas, TX	The Door
10-May	Tulsa, OK	The Marquee
11-May	Memphis, TN	New Daisy Theatre
12-May	Atlanta, GA	The Masquerade
13-May	Nashville, TN	Rockettown
14-May	Asheville, NC	The Orange Peel

I'm thinking about going to the Toledo show and then the Pontiac show the day after...


----------



## Tree (Feb 23, 2011)

No Illinois dates


----------



## mountainjam (Feb 23, 2011)

pineappleman said:


> OH FFFUUUUUUUUCCCCKKK YES BTBAM TOUR DATES (with Job For A Cowboy, The Ocean, and Cephalic Carnage)
> 
> MetalSucks » Blog Archive » PRESENTING THE HYPERSLEEP DIALOGUES TREK, FEATURING BETWEEN THE BURIED AND ME, THE OCEAN, JOB FOR A COWBOY AND CEPHALIC CARNAGE
> 
> ...


The first time I saw bam was in 05 with black dahlia and cephalic...looks like ill be seeing them play together again


----------



## Steve08 (Feb 23, 2011)

Doubt I'll get into this much, I honestly think Colors is one of the most overrated albums of the last decade, and I liked only half of TGM (the half that I did enjoy was quite nice, though) but they were at least good when I saw them about a year ago.

While there's no chance it'll happen, if they put out something more like Alaska and maybe even the first 2 albums, that'd be pretty much the best move they could make IMO.


----------



## Harry (Feb 23, 2011)

Pantsing my cream for this release, ohhh yeahh


----------



## Krullnar (Feb 23, 2011)

The first 2 albums made sense to me. But since then, they try too damn hard, and it's not convincing. It listens like it's forced. Maybe it's a symptom of a career stretched out too far for a band that only had a short window of opportunity for what they were genuinely saying.


----------



## astaroth (Feb 23, 2011)

Hope its gonna be as brutal as it sounds!


----------



## pineappleman (Feb 23, 2011)

I can has two-part concept album?

BTB&M Guitarist Explains New Album


----------



## Jango (Feb 23, 2011)

Their touring partners...ehh. Cephalic is ok from what i've heard, I enjoy The Ocean, but JFAC...ugh. Glad to see BTBAM headlining, when I saw them with Mastodon they played wayy to short.

Also, concept FTW!


----------



## JeffFromMtl (Feb 23, 2011)

Nice! It'll be my 4th time seeing BTBAM play  I'm also very, very stoked for The Ocean and Cephalic Carnage!


----------



## -One- (Feb 23, 2011)

Tree said:


> No Illinois dates


I was just wondering if JfaC was on tour on my way home today, and find this, with no IL dates? Shafted again


----------



## TheSilentWater (Feb 24, 2011)

JEALOUS OF THAT TOUR!
BTBAM need to come 'round my neck of the woods, stat. I'd love to see both them and The Ocean... JFAC I'm not too bothered about...

SO hyped for this release, even if it's only half an hour long. Any new music from them is always a treat.


----------



## Variant (Feb 24, 2011)

JeffFromMtl said:


> Nice! It'll be my 4th time seeing BTBAM play  I'm also very, very stoked for The Ocean and Cephalic Carnage!



Indeed, all _*three*_ of those bands are amazing... all _*three*_ of them. Seeing these _*three*_ bands will be awesome. 








 Cowboys.


----------



## gunshow86de (Feb 24, 2011)

Yeah, I don't really see how JFAC fits. The other bands all have at least a slight-progressive edge to them. JFAC is Generi-core at it's most mediocre.


----------



## JoeyBTL (Feb 24, 2011)

This says they are releasing the EP throught metal blade, yet I got a Victory news letter email the other day and it mentioned something about pre-orders for this???


----------



## pineappleman (Feb 24, 2011)

^^Victory's releasing some kind of "best of" BTBAM crap...


----------



## timbaline (Feb 25, 2011)

I'm so stoked for this!!!!!! I just got Thomas Giles- Pulse too, and so far it's friggin' awesome!!

Also JFAC isn't mediocre, it has it's own genre of Core it's called Medio-core


----------



## gunshow86de (Feb 25, 2011)

timbaline said:


> Also JFAC isn't mediocre, it has it's own genre of Core it's called Medio-core



 Why you steal joke from 2 posts up?


----------



## pineappleman (Feb 25, 2011)

HOLY SHIT 6 MINUTES OF THE EP IS STREAMING RIGHT HERE

Alt Press | Features | Exclusive Stream: Between The Buried And Me&#8217;s &#8220;Specular Reflection&#8221;

OH MY HOLY FUCK SO MUCH EPIC



YEEEEEEEEEEEESSSSSSSSSSS!!!!!!


----------



## KoenDercksen (Feb 25, 2011)




----------



## ChrisOfTheSky (Feb 25, 2011)

Oh my god that clip is AMAZING!


----------



## Fabrizi0 (Feb 25, 2011)

Jesus...those 6 mins were awesome! Now i'm positive I WILL be going on a 5 hour drive to see them in May!


----------



## pineappleman (Feb 25, 2011)

Wow. All the world's BTBAM fans just forced the altpress server offline hahaha!

http://altpress.com Is Down -> Check if your website is up or down?


----------



## Cure for optimism (Feb 25, 2011)

yeesss april 15th....i dont have to travel long distances finally


----------



## Vicissitude27 (Feb 25, 2011)

pineappleman said:


> Wow. All the world's BTBAM fans just forced the altpress server offline hahaha!
> 
> http://altpress.com Is Down -> Check if your website is up or down?



I think its that AND the new human abstract


----------



## chasedowbr00t4l (Feb 25, 2011)

Yessss! the new song is sounds soo good, now i'm really convinced that i should see them again in van


----------



## timbaline (Feb 25, 2011)

gunshow86de said:


> Why you steal joke from 2 posts up?



Sorry, I no sleep that night. Me no notice that you made pun, but me wanted to elaborate. 

Yeah, seriously my bad. I've been averaging roughly 3-5 hours of sleep for the past 2 weeks, so I'm not functioning so well.


----------



## ROAR (Feb 25, 2011)

I'm not prepared for this album.
This world isn't.


----------



## Eptaceros (Feb 25, 2011)

Why the fuck is JFAC higher up on the bill than Cephalic Carnage and The Ocean? Whoever put this tour together can rot in a gutter on a hot summer day.


----------



## PyramidSmasher (Feb 25, 2011)

Not gonna lie, that clip there was a terrible promo. It didn't have anything substantial to tell if this EP is gonna rock.

Edit: The video not the song.


----------



## mountainjam (Feb 25, 2011)

PyramidSmasher said:


> Not gonna lie, that clip there was a terrible promo. It didn't have anything substantial to tell if this EP is gonna rock.
> 
> Edit: The video not the song.





If btbam wrote it, its gonna rock


----------



## Mexi (Feb 26, 2011)

youtube version of 6:45 min clip for those who do not want to see "loading content" for 10 min


----------



## habicore_5150 (Feb 26, 2011)

clip sounded awesome
cant wait to see them all live
and yes, i said them *all*, so to any of those reading this that think otherwise, bite me


----------



## thefool (Mar 31, 2011)

metalsucks is now streaming it. sounds good as shit

MetalSucks » Blog Archive » EXCLUSIVE EP STREAM: BETWEEN THE BURIED AND ME&#8217;S THE PARALLAX: HYPERSLEEP DIALOGUES


----------



## KoenDercksen (Mar 31, 2011)

I'm kind of.. irritated by the kick drum sound. 

The songs are really fucking good though!


----------



## Guitarman700 (Mar 31, 2011)

I want this album inside me...


----------



## DLG (Mar 31, 2011)

the whole ep is streaming at metal sucks

http://www.metalsucks.net/2011/03/3...ed-and-mes-the-parallax-hypersleep-dialogues/


----------



## ROAR (Mar 31, 2011)

^Just listened to the whole EP.

I am pleased. Very pleased.


----------



## boni (Mar 31, 2011)

pineappleman said:


> Wow. All the world's BTBAM fans just forced the altpress server offline hahaha!
> 
> http://altpress.com Is Down -> Check if your website is up or down?



I doubt we crashed altpress website


----------



## pineappleman (Mar 31, 2011)

JESUS FUCKING CHRIST *RUNS TO A QUIET PLACE TO LISTEN TO THIS*


----------



## Valknut (Mar 31, 2011)

that fucking dog is so goddamn cute what the fuckkk


----------



## Guitarman700 (Mar 31, 2011)

Just listened to this.
Oh my sweet fucking god it is amazing.


----------



## Ralyks (Mar 31, 2011)

Just finished listening to the stream.

YES!!!!!

April 15th can't come soon enough.


----------



## Guitarman700 (Mar 31, 2011)

This was not made by men. 
This was made by GODS.


----------



## xmetalhead69 (Mar 31, 2011)

I feel like they spent a whole lot of time trying to pick the corniest name they could come up with though


----------



## PyramidSmasher (Mar 31, 2011)

cant listen yet, but is there any long songs with sweet instrumental breaks like swim to the moon?


----------



## SD83 (Apr 1, 2011)

This is my first time listening to them, but after that teaser I expected something much heavier. But to be honest, it's fucking awesome!  Epic long songs, great musicians and to my surprise I like both the clean & the heavy vocals. How did I miss this band before?


----------



## kung_fu (Apr 1, 2011)

Gave this a full listen yesterday......not really doing anything for me I'm afraid. I'll probably check it out a few more times before final judgement though. To me, the EP seems to be lacking peaks and valleys, either that or there are so many per song that they just sort of negate themselves. Just my opinion so far.


----------



## ZackP3750 (Apr 1, 2011)

kung_fu said:


> Gave this a full listen yesterday......not really doing anything for me I'm afraid. I'll probably check it out a few more times before final judgement though. To me, the EP seems to be lacking peaks and valleys, either that or there are so many per song that they just sort of negate themselves. Just my opinion so far.



 I'm a huge BTBAM fan, but this one isn't making me crazy. Its a great EP, and its definitely something I would expect from them, but its not an album I'm completely nuts over. Its got some good parts, its got some not-so-good parts, but for an EP that's 30 minutes long and only has 3 songs, I can't complain too much


----------



## Winspear (Apr 1, 2011)

^ Nope, me neither. I've given 2 listens so far and it hasn't done anything for me. It's odd, as I love pretty much every song they've done before and can't really see any difference with these songs...


----------



## Ibanezsam4 (Apr 1, 2011)

was never really a fan of this band before.. mostly the vocals turned me off (too high in the mix and they were non-stop over the whole song and distracted me from the music). however i found this absolutely terrific! lots of variety, better mix.. made a fan out of me and i just pre-order the EP. maybe once i got this down i can attempt their back catalog again with a new set of ears


----------



## MerlinTKD (Apr 1, 2011)

I didn't expect to love this... BtBaM can exhaust me quickly.

Surprisingly... this is getting under my skin really fast. They're using all the cliches of the genre (no dis, it's what artists do), but it doesn't sound tired. Somehow, they come across as... really mature artists.

Not saying what I mean very well... the songwriting, performance, and production are all one thing in this... this isn't just metal, it's _ART._ Art made on purpose, carefully crafted.

I'm not sure who in the band is the genius... hell, maybe they all are... but this is pushing the envelope. Not in extremity, but in the ability of aggressive music to be 'legitimate' art.


----------



## Ralyks (Apr 1, 2011)

And best of all, the EP is only the first part of the next full-length. I have this feeling that the new FULL album could be their crowning acheivement (and thats saying something, I fall under the group that thinks 'Colors' is a crowning achievement in all of musicdom).


----------



## ApteraBassist (Apr 5, 2011)

listened to all of it just now

I have to say, colors set the bar so damn high, and then the next one completely EXPLODED with amazingness... I'm not really into this new stuff unfortunately. it sounds great, but none of its very memorable...

point being, i'm looking forward to when they release a full album and hope they do more of what made them so great it my opinion, and I'm SUPER DUPER stoked to here what sounds like a fretless bass on track 3


----------



## The McThief (Apr 5, 2011)

Been listening to this non-stop for the past few days, and I think it's insanely sick! Paul's vocals sounds soooooo good it's ridiculous. And of course Tommy sounds awesome as usual! But man, Paul really adds to it a lot. Born of Osiris made me think for awhile that 2011 was gonna be bleh, but BTBAM has renewed my hopes <3


----------



## Jango (Apr 6, 2011)

Augment of Rebirth is quite possibly my favorite BtBaM song. Ever.


----------



## DLG (Apr 6, 2011)

The McThief said:


> Been listening to this non-stop for the past few days, and I think it's insanely sick! Paul's vocals sounds soooooo good it's ridiculous. And of course Tommy sounds awesome as usual! But man, Paul really adds to it a lot. Born of Osiris made me think for awhile that 2011 was gonna be bleh, but BTBAM has renewed my hopes <3



which vocals are Paul's?


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Apr 6, 2011)

That sounded really average.

Cute dog though


----------



## xmetalhead69 (Apr 6, 2011)




----------



## toiletstand (Apr 7, 2011)

this ep is worth repeated listens. im sure that some of your opinions towards it will change after you stream it a few more times.


----------



## pineappleman (Apr 7, 2011)

^Dis. Although I do think they've plateau-ed after Colors. Granted: it is an extremely fucking high plateau.


----------



## mountainjam (Apr 12, 2011)

Looks like im the first one to pick this up today. Im so special


----------



## rippedflesh89 (Apr 12, 2011)

lol... i dont really care for this band at all, but that is the coolest promo vid i have ever seen... i lmao when i first saw this haha


----------



## mountainjam (Apr 13, 2011)

so ive been listening to this cd hardcore for 24 hours. usually music as complex as this takes a while to settle in to my brain...but this is catching me very fast. it trumps colors and tgm. it seems like btbam is back on track once again. already got a ticket to see them in a few weeks. best cd ive heard since aal came out. highly recomend this cd.


----------



## ApteraBassist (Apr 13, 2011)

seriously? the great misdirect is so ridiculously good


----------



## Curt (Apr 13, 2011)

^ that.

The Great Misdirect kicked all kinds of ass.

I do like what i'm hearing of this new album, though.


----------



## Guitarman700 (Apr 13, 2011)

I love this album SO MUCH.


----------



## Mwoit (Apr 14, 2011)

BTBAM related news for UKers, looks like they're expanding their tour in September. Got an email about them playing Glasgow on 23rd September! (Not sure if AAL is supporting, that would be ridiculously awesome if so).


----------



## metal_sam14 (Apr 14, 2011)

I love this EP, can't say enough good things about it!


----------



## Guitarman700 (Apr 14, 2011)

metal_sam14 said:


> I love this EP, can't say enough good things about it!




I think I've listened to this fifteen times so far.
God tier. Fucking god tier.


----------



## Ralyks (Apr 16, 2011)

Went to the Farmingdale show last night. Awesome, awesone performance, but what the hell kind of venue has a 10 (?!?) o'clock curfew for a metal show on a friday night?


----------



## J-Dub (Apr 17, 2011)

Been listening to the E.P. the last couple of days as well. So far I've been diggin it. For 30+ min. of technical, progressive metal it is impressive. So many parts to these songs; don't know how Blake can remember all of 'em lol. Definitely excited to see these guys coming to town May 9th.


----------



## Hybrid138 (Apr 17, 2011)

Dan kicked my ass in Lunar Wilderness!


----------



## 0 Xero 0 (Apr 23, 2011)

Does anybody know what kind of effect(s) Paul uses around 0:55 on Lunar Wilderness? He might just be having waaayyy too much fun with all the effects in the axe fx, haha.


----------



## GalacticDeath (Apr 23, 2011)

I just saw them last night in Toledo. I'm not a huge fan of them but I enjoy them and respect their musical talents. Having said that, they put on an awesome show!


----------

